# What is your favorite mode?



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well...Mine is lydian...it just sounds so spacey and like it doesnt want to resolve, etc. yeah. If you can, give a reason why you chose what you did.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree about the lydian mode being hard to hear resolve, but it sure is cool.

Not sure there's a favourite, just whatever works. Lately...now I gotta think..maybe I've been using phrygian a lot 'cause I saved such a riff on the loop station to jam with. Several dorian tunes have popped up in lesson books too, trad tunes mostly, and good for young ears to hear. Alternate modal breaks in the middle of tunes/songs is something I like. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd have to flip a coin between Dorian and Mixolydian. So I can't choose right now, because I might feel different the next day. They are also the easiest to use - nothing to resolve. I know, I'm a lazy shit.


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2007)

It's kind of a strange question. If I'm playing over a minor 7th chord then I'd probably play dorian stuff, if it was a 7th chord then I'd use mixolydian or the altered scale...obviously I wouldn't play a lydian mode over a minor chord. Modes are only relative to what you're playing over!

If I'm just playing something over a minor tonality then I'd probably use phrygian but tend to mix it up with dorian or aeolian.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've like a harmonic minor mixed with a flatened penatonic. I have no idea what mode this ends up being, but it has a sounds 'Ancient Egyptian'. Obviously, not something you would use all the time, but it is very cool to wank on.

Modes are just rules, and like most rules I like to break them.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I'd have to flip a coin between Dorian and Mixolydian. So I can't choose right now, because I might feel different the next day. They are also the easiest to use - nothing to resolve. I know, I'm a lazy shit.


I call this lazy mode! I myself have been in lazy mode lately. largetongue


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I like phrygian cause I really dig flamenco music.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

My favourites are the Diminished scale and the Melodic Minor scale. I'd take any of the modes, but let's go with the Dorian then.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Pentatonic maj and min,minor gypsy...are these mode or scale??


----------

